# What is you 4x4 average?



## natezach728 (Aug 6, 2013)

My average is around 46, with yau.


----------



## Dene (Aug 6, 2013)

Once upon a time I averaged 53... Aaaah those were the days.

I'd be lucky to get a sub1 avg 12 nowadays.


----------



## Username (Aug 6, 2013)

About 58, voted 1:00


----------



## TDM (Aug 6, 2013)

1:40-1:50. I don't do much 4x4. If I tried, I could probably get sub-1:30 easily.


----------



## CubezUBR (Aug 6, 2013)

i dislike big cubes because i am impatitant quickly so i never learned past begginers method. im 2:10 average but increasing


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 6, 2013)

Like 1:10-1:20. After worlds I decided I was going to practice 4x4-7x7 a lot. Never did though.
I put 1:10 to make myself feel better. But I don't even care about 4x4 that much.

My method is Hoya.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 6, 2013)

41-42. Stopped taking 4x4 seriously months ago, though.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 6, 2013)

turrible...5x5 FTW

1:20 with yau, 1:00-1:10 with redux

Only been doing yau for two days though


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 6, 2013)

36-37ish. 29.43 single, and a 33 DP single.


----------



## natezach728 (Aug 7, 2013)

Mention your method too!


----------



## JasonK (Aug 7, 2013)

Depends on the day, but probably 55-58. Yau.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 7, 2013)

Around 1:00 with Yau. I average about the same with redux.


----------



## Edward_Lin (Aug 7, 2013)

35 with YAU


----------



## MirzaCubing (Aug 7, 2013)

46ish with Yau


----------



## kcl (Aug 7, 2013)

I suck at big cubes, and suck even worse at even layers (excluding 2x2) so I average like 1:35 with a redux/yau hybrid thing


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 7, 2013)

55/50 I started yesterday averaging 50 so ya I said50.
I use yau white yellow cross and 3-2-3 edges CFOP for 3x3 step


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 7, 2013)

I average 3 minutes.. Waaaay of the worst option..


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 7, 2013)

I think people totally take it for granted how "easy" it is to be sub2. It's only easy if you are 12 years old and have nothing else to do in life! I dont think these people realize that sub2 is difficult for some people. HUG MARCEL!


----------



## SMS Majidi (Aug 7, 2013)

about 50 with yau.


----------



## windhero (Aug 7, 2013)

1:15-1:20ish, I use Yau. My goal would be sub 1 at the moment.


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 7, 2013)

Edward_Lin said:


> 35 with YAU



since when do you avg 35? At worlds you were barely sub-40!!


----------



## Edward_Lin (Aug 7, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> since when do you avg 35? At worlds you were barely sub-40!!



i watched you oll parity trick tutorial and then i watched the oll skip trick tutorial that was in the description in your video.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 7, 2013)

Edward_Lin said:


> i watched you oll parity trick tutorial and then i watched the oll skip trick tutorial that was in the description in your video.



LOL


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 7, 2013)

Edward_Lin said:


> i watched you oll parity trick tutorial and then i watched the oll skip trick tutorial that was in the description in your video.



wat


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 8, 2013)

Edward_Lin said:


> i watched you oll parity trick tutorial and then i watched the oll skip trick tutorial that was in the description in your video.



And then you got 5 seconds faster? Right.


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 8, 2013)

DaveyCow said:


> I think people totally take it for granted how "easy" it is to be sub2. It's only easy if you are 12 years old and have nothing else to do in life! I dont think these people realize that sub2 is difficult for some people. HUG MARCEL!



I became sub 1:30 after doing less than 100 solves. It's easy even if you can only commit an hour to cubing every week.

Edit: sorry about the double-post, I'm on my phone atm, sorry :-/


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 8, 2013)

I haven't gotten into 4x4 seriously yet and I have no good cube so I'm about 2 mins though I'm sure if I had a good cube and started practicing I could probably get sub-1 eventually. As I'm not serious yet, I haven't decided on a method. Dabbled in Yau. May use if it if I'm serious. But mostly done 32223 redux so far...


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 8, 2013)

I average 2:00 because 4x4 is not as interesting as 3x3 and OH and BLD


----------



## Edward_Lin (Aug 8, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> And then you got 5 seconds faster? Right.


you can tell because i have an official 29.45 single


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 8, 2013)

Edward_Lin said:


> you can tell because i have an official 29.45 single



...seriously?


----------



## Edward_Lin (Aug 8, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> ...seriously?



yeah


----------



## tx789 (Aug 8, 2013)

1:30 with reduction


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Aug 9, 2013)

50 With yau:/


----------



## ianliu64 (Aug 9, 2013)

8 minutes like a bau5!
(I don't do 4x4 a lot )


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 11, 2013)

now down to 1:10 with yau

I'm so slow at finding the first four cross edge pairs >.>

On another note I got 7 OLL parities in a row today...anyone beat that?


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 11, 2013)

Roughly 1:15, with Yau. My PB avg of 12 is sub-1:10 so I went for the 1:10 option


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 11, 2013)

About 3:40 or so. yau


----------



## Ollie (Aug 11, 2013)

Same as Ryan but with with Redux  Interestingly (to me anyway) I average around 1:30 with pure comms sighted (centers are fast)


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 11, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Same as Ryan but with with Redux  Interestingly (to me anyway) I average around 1:30 with pure comms sighted (centers are fast)



Thought you were talking about me for a second.
I was all like "How do you know my name. Don't break into my house at night, kill me and steal my cubes."

Then I saw your 1:30, went into a corner and sobbed. Because I-for a fleeting moment-believed that there was someone who is as bad @ 4x4 as me. But alas my search continues.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 11, 2013)

My PB ao5 is 1:00.62 where I didn't get a single sub-1 haha

1:00.27, 1:00.56, (1:02.39), 1:01.02, (1:00.12) = 1:00.62

So I guess I'll say 1:00 (Yau method)


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 11, 2013)

~1:30 with Yau but I've been practicing quite a bit lately and its been dropping pretty quickly. I was averaging around 3:00 about 2 months ago.


----------



## mati1242 (Aug 11, 2013)

About 55-58 with hoya


----------



## Gordon (Aug 13, 2013)

~2:20 - 2:30 with Yau


----------

